# Frogs....



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hoping someone can help.....

I keep getting common frogs in my garden ( I do not have a pond or any standing water of any kind), I do not mind them, but the problem is nether do my dogs, my male dog keeps catching them, and has been very ill recently because of it, I do not want the frogs to get hurt, but at the same time I do not want to lose my dog. 
Does anyone have a good way of preventing frogs from coming into the garden ? 

Before anyone says it, I know they are good for gardens as they eat bugs etc, but i would rather have bugs tbh.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I've never heard of frogs hurting Dogs?... Are you sure it's the frogs that are causing the illness in your dogs?


----------



## stickinsect123 (Nov 20, 2008)

I doubt its the frogs you know..... is there any plants like ragwort in your garden that they could be eating?


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

stickinsect123 said:


> I doubt its the frogs you know..... is there any plants like ragwort in your garden that they could be eating?


Or If you have lots of slugs and snails that could be attracting the frogs, and if your dogs are eating slugs and snails they could be picking up worms... (Lungworm inparticular)

EDIT: 
Just did some reading and frogs can also carry lungworm.. 

My Suggestion would be to supervise them whilst in your garden so they can't play with the frogs, it's really not that hard and if the frogs are in your garden it's for a reason frog's need our help I wouldn't want to drive them away personally.


----------



## stickinsect123 (Nov 20, 2008)

TheDogMan said:


> Or If you have lots of slugs and snails that could be attracting the frogs, and if your dogs are eating slugs and snails they could be picking up worms... (Lungworm inparticular)


Looks like a vet appointment may need booking, don't dogs sometimes chew on grass too? it could be fertiliser or pesticides too


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

stickinsect123 said:


> Looks like a vet appointment may need booking, don't dogs sometimes chew on grass too? it could be fertiliser or pesticides too


It depends on the symptoms the OP's having, but I'd certainly make sure the worming treatments are up to date.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Could it be toads as they have skin toxins. Are they warty and brown or shiny wet and mottled green?


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

TheDogMan said:


> I've never heard of frogs hurting Dogs?... Are you sure it's the frogs that are causing the illness in your dogs?





TheDogMan said:


> Or If you have lots of slugs and snails that could be attracting the frogs, and if your dogs are eating slugs and snails they could be picking up worms... (Lungworm inparticular)
> 
> EDIT:
> Just did some reading and frogs can also carry lungworm..
> ...


He is never left alone in the garden, but it has got to the point i am going to have to take him out on his lead all the time, which is not really fair, normally i would leave them, but i just want to minimise risk to the frogs and my dogs. 



stickinsect123 said:


> Looks like a vet appointment may need booking, don't dogs sometimes chew on grass too? it could be fertiliser or pesticides too





animalstory said:


> Could it be toads as they have skin toxins. Are they warty and brown or shiny wet and mottled green?


He just got another one, so had a good look at it and i think it is a toad. 

He has been vets both times as he couldnt breath and the vet said sometimes dogs can react to frogs in a bad way, he suffers with stupid amounts of allergies, and as a result my garden is bear, no grass, no plants (other than a few hanging baskets), we keep the garden weed free and have no standing water. 
I just don't want them to get hurt...he has killed one and it was horrible, and at the same time I do not want to risk him having a even worse reaction.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Tds79 said:


> He is never left alone in the garden, but it has got to the point i am going to have to take him out on his lead all the time, which is not really fair, normally i would leave them, but i just want to minimise risk to the frogs and my dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I can think of little you can do, I certainly know of no frog deterrants.. All I would add is you should worm him regularly in your situation. Maybe someone else will have a bright idea...


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

TheDogMan said:


> Unfortunately I can think of little you can do, I certainly know of no frog deterrants.. All I would add is you should worm him regularly in your situation. Maybe someone else will have a bright idea...


Thank you for your help. Worming is something I always keep on top of so should be ok on that front. 
Its a nightmare my female I have managed to train her not too, but the male it just wont sink in  Can see him just having to be on lead the whole time.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Set up some pitfall traps to catch and move them. 
Dig a six foot hole in the back garden and cover with a green tarpaling... Oh wait that's for ninjas and window cleaners....
A jam jar sunk into the ground and rim level with the floor. Four small stones placed in a square around the jar and a piece of slate or flat wood resting on the stones making a lid over the jar. Toad/frog falls in and can't get out so you move it to another garden or piece of land/woodland nearby. A few traps would help. It's getting to winter time and soon most toads and frogs will be hibernating. No problem then.

Here we go: 
http://www.google.co.uk/m/search?oe...images&ei=aBd1ToD6AeWN4gTlsQE&ved=0CB0Q7AkwAQ


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

If it looks like this one it's a toad and will have toxins in the skin which could be the cause. 
http://www.digitaljournal.com/img/1/1/1/7/8/3/i/6/5/8/p-large/IMG_0340.JPG


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you  i shall get making tomorrow. 

It is similar to that yes, just wish the stupid dog would learn. 

But thank you again


----------



## stickinsect123 (Nov 20, 2008)

It makes sense if its toads that your dog is catching, good luck anyway.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

animalstory said:


> Set up some pitfall traps to catch and move them.
> Dig a six foot hole in the back garden and cover with a green tarpaling... Oh wait that's for ninjas and window cleaners....
> A jam jar sunk into the ground and rim level with the floor. Four small stones placed in a square around the jar and a piece of slate or flat wood resting on the stones making a lid over the jar. Toad/frog falls in and can't get out so you move it to another garden or piece of land/woodland nearby. A few traps would help. It's getting to winter time and soon most toads and frogs will be hibernating. No problem then.
> 
> ...



if u move them odds are that they will come back as there is likely to be a pool near by that those peticular frogs breed in and they will return to it when its time to breed (when spring starts) and then u would have the same problem.

like animalstory said its getting to winter anyway


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's always been my understanding from what I've read that frogs will breed wherever there is water - they aren't fussy, but toads will always return to the pond where they originated to breed. So the way I'm thinking is that if they've never bred in your garden they won't stay.

Do you have a pond reasonably near your house???

They may choose to hibernate in your garden for the winter,but when they come out of hibernation they will head back to where they originated from and hopefully that should give you some relief.

In the meantime it sounds like you're just gonna have to bite the bullet and stop your dog going out in the garden until they've hibernated unless you can catch them all!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

You could try blocking the holes around your garden fence etc to stop the toads getting in in the first place.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

REDDEV1L said:


> You could try blocking the holes around your garden fence etc to stop the toads getting in in the first place.


Tried that, but they are still getting in, i think they are coming under the 2 gates, which i cannot block off as need them to be able to open. Spoke to all the neighbours today and no one has any ponds or water features what so ever, but apparently they all get lots of them too and one neighbours dog also had a bad reaction and ended up in the vets for 2 weeks, so i am guessing they are toads.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't suppose you are in a fairly new house? M

If so the maybe the houses have been built in the middle of their 'thoroughfare'???


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

feorag said:


> I don't suppose you are in a fairly new house? M
> 
> If so the maybe the houses have been built in the middle of their 'thoroughfare'???



good point, if the houses are in there migration rout then u can't stop them


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

feorag said:


> I don't suppose you are in a fairly new house? M
> 
> If so the maybe the houses have been built in the middle of their 'thoroughfare'???


We are, the houses are around 5 years old, I did wonder if this was the case.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That could well be it then and if it is then there's little you can do, except take evasive action with your dog when they arrive.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

feorag said:


> That could well be it then and if it is then there's little you can do, except take evasive action with your dog when they arrive.


He has been out on his lead tonight, there was a few about, but luckly enough with being on his lead he didn't see them, so fingers crossed this may work. 

Thanks to everyone that has replied


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good luck and let us know when they head off or dig in! :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Deck the garden so the toads live underneath? not much help am i. Lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Only if you want to keep him really busy! :lol2:


----------

